# I need suggestions for ski accomodations



## PA- (Feb 24, 2006)

My extended family wishes to spend christmas next year in the mountains.  Here are the requirements, let me know if you have recommendations on location:

1)  We'll have 11 individual family units, between 1 - 4 people in each family.  total of 26 people.

2)  We all live in Texas

3)  We want 1 great room w/ kitchen where we can all take meals together on 2 or 3 occasions, with roaring fireplace, tv, kitchen, eating area

4)  Don't need super luxurious, just clean/comfy, but with view/ambience.

5)  Close to lifts preferred

6)  Some families have more money than others, so less than 1100 mile drive preferred (colorado probably, as New Mexico is not as reliable for snow).

7)  Not everybody skis, so nice town to hang out in is a big plus

8)  Ages range from 1 - 82, so amenities for everyone preferred

I'm thinking perhaps my sister and her 2 kids who each have a spouse and 2 kids apiece (10 total) could rent a mega-house, and get additional accomodations nearby in a range of prices.

Probably involves rental of some non-timeshare units to get the large great-room necessary to accomodate everyone.

Any ideas?  I'm not ready to completely rule out plane travel, especially if it's a Southwest airlines city.


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 25, 2006)

rent a house at  www.vrbo.com

another option is take over FF pagosa. It Is alway available and the area gets more snow than anywhere in colorado I think the  sking is 20 minutes away.

You can get in for cheap rci trade or rent a bunch of FF points from a FF owner.

right now you can rent from rci

Resort Information 



Resort ID: 0948 
Resort Name: FAIRFIELD PAGOSA    See Reviews  
  PAGOSA SPRINGS CO, USA  
Please note: Extra Vacations may include inventory that is not discounted through Special Promotions nor available through Exchanges. For travel within the next 45 days, please visit the Last Call section of our website for the best pricing on select resorts.  
Please click here to view Last Call inventory.  



Select Unit Type Max Occ/Privacy Kitchen Check-in Date Price   
 1 4 / 4 Full 03/03/2006 $362.99    
 1 4 / 4 Mini 03/05/2006 $362.99    
 1 4 / 4 Full 03/05/2006 $362.99    
 2 6 / 6 Full 03/10/2006 $373.99


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 25, 2006)

I know Whistler is beyond your drive distance, but it may be worth considering.  Prices may be sufficiently cheaper in Canada to offset the added drive.  Beyond that, Whistler has all of the other criteria you mention to a T.

Besides VRBO, at Whistler you should check www.alluradirect.com as wells as the Whistler reservations center.


----------



## short (Feb 25, 2006)

*Breakenridge CO*

Try resortquest.com or try a local realtor group in the city for more options.

Short


----------



## vicneo (Feb 27, 2006)

you need a nice town to hang out in so that makes it a lot easier

vail, aspen park city breckenridge


----------



## PA- (Feb 27, 2006)

I appreciate all the suggestions, guys.  It's really difficult.  When I go to a site like vrbo or allura, my eyes glaze over.  Too many choices without really knowing what's what.  They can make anything sound good.  Plus, NONE of them seem to have a large enough living/dining area for our crowd.  I think that, as much as I hate to pay the extra money, I'm going to have to go through a local realtor/property manager.  Which means I'll have to pay rack rates, I suppose.


----------



## Floridaski (Feb 27, 2006)

*Breckenridge*

Try Hyatt timeshare in Breckenridge, they have 3 bedroom units.  Not sure if you have access to any II trades, but the Hyatt in Breckenridge would meet all your needs.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 28, 2006)

PA- said:
			
		

> I appreciate all the suggestions, guys.  It's really difficult.  When I go to a site like vrbo or allura, my eyes glaze over.  Too many choices without really knowing what's what.  They can make anything sound good.  Plus, NONE of them seem to have a large enough living/dining area for our crowd.  I think that, as much as I hate to pay the extra money, I'm going to have to go through a local realtor/property manager.  Which means I'll have to pay rack rates, I suppose.


Wth allura, you can start your search based on the size of unit you need.  I was hoping that would winnow things down for you pretty quickly.


----------



## PA- (Feb 28, 2006)

Floridaski said:
			
		

> Try Hyatt timeshare in Breckenridge, they have 3 bedroom units.  Not sure if you have access to any II trades, but the Hyatt in Breckenridge would meet all your needs.



Yes, the Hyatt would be cool.  Only problem is, 

1)  None of the units there would hold 25 people for Christmas dinner

2)  I wonder what the odds are of getting 11 condos at the Hyatt Main Station for Christmas?


----------



## PA- (Feb 28, 2006)

T_R_Oglodyte said:
			
		

> Wth allura, you can start your search based on the size of unit you need.  I was hoping that would winnow things down for you pretty quickly.



Yes, I tried that.  I saw several with 4 or 5 bedrooms, but they seemed to be smaller houses w/ average size dining/living areas for several thousand dollars per night.  I only saw 2 housese more than 2500 sq. feet in size.  We're looking for a BIG lodge w large living area.

I know they must be out there, I'll keep looking.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 28, 2006)

PA- said:
			
		

> Yes, I tried that.  I saw several with 4 or 5 bedrooms, but they seemed to be smaller houses w/ average size dining/living areas for several thousand dollars per night.  I only saw 2 housese more than 2500 sq. feet in size.  We're looking for a BIG lodge w large living area.
> 
> I know they must be out there, I'll keep looking.
> 
> Thanks again guys.


Yeah - you've got some pretty unique requirements.  Allura might not have much that would work for you.

Another option is to call Whistler-Blackcomb accomodations directly and see if they have anything that might work for you.


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 28, 2006)

try calling keystone.

they have lots of diferent units avaiable and mabye a conference room for the big dinner


----------



## dash (Feb 28, 2006)

I would look at VRBO locations in Breck.  Great town.  Especially for a large crown, lots of diverse things to do.  There are some links for Large homes.   Also, there are some links where owners have more than one property.  They may be close to each other.

Dash


----------



## kimgreg (Feb 28, 2006)

*What about Frisco Colorado*

We have rented from www.mardeis.com.  They have a lot of big units in frisco.  Frisco is an excellent vacation place.  These people were really really easy to work with.  Tey have a few townhomes that have access to clubhouses.  So you could go swimming.  Check out the website.  If you don't have time to search vrbo(which I have used lots of times.  I would call the mardeis people and just go ahead a book with them.  I have spent tons of time searching on the web for the best deal.  We used mardies when 16 of us 8 adults 8 children went to frisco a few years ago.  It was the best deal I found.  And we spent tons of time searching the web!!  We had a 5 bedroom condo.  It worked out perfectly!!!!   The one we stayed in had a bar that the kids could sit by and then a big kitchen table.  And there is room in the family room to set up a card table or two!!  THey have lots of pictures on their website.  Check them out.  You can email me if you have any questions.

Have fun!!
Kim


----------

